# Really an Amano?



## MooseMan (Jul 28, 2006)

My LFS sold me three shrimp which they called Amano. I've read that there are some look alikes.

Is this really an Amano?










Thanks!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I would say yes due the the brown rows of spots down it side.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Looks like amano to me as well.


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Yes, it is an amano shrimp. The dotted stripes on the side are the sign of an amano shrimp.


----------



## paigoo (Jun 21, 2006)

Yes, it's amano. The brown back with the dots.


----------



## MooseMan (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks all! Good to know my LFS wasn't cheating me.


----------

